# W: grey knight power armour rear torso (psychic hood). H: chaos, blood angel and orhe



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi, desperately looking for at least one pa grey knight psychic hood. Have a variety of bits to trade or will buy.


Thanks


----------

